# Are doggy diapers for in heat females, or????



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My daughter recently moved into a new apartment with a new roomate. The woman occasionally has her dog, a 2 yr old Shiztsu (sp?) at the apartment--but most of the time it lives with her boyfriend who has a house.
The woman is gone to work at least 10 hours, and sometimes longer. The dog never cries or causes any trouble....just waits.
My daughter feels sorry for the poor thing, as the woman makes no provision for it to be taken out to go to the bathroom (my daughter will take it out, when she is home mid day---but says the reason she doesn't own a pet is because she knows she herself doesn't have time to properly care for one).
Anyway, my daughter came home and saw a package of doggy diapers. She wonders, does this mean the woman thinks she now can just put a diaper on the dog and leave it for whatever amount of time? or maybe this is for when the dog goes into heat?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

bumping this up, cause my daughter is wondering if the roomate got the diapers so she can just leave the dog in the house longer--which would be really cruel (but the dog is a female and is 2 years old so maybe doggy diapers are just for in heat females?)


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I would think if its for when the dog is in heat, I hope the owner doesn't think that is going to deter a male dog?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think if she leaves the dog for that long and doesnt make plans for it, she probably thinks the diapers are like baby diapers. If I was your daughter, I would be sitting down with the roommate down for a long talk.


----------

